# Waste drain and bracket missing on swift 630l



## antpurley (Apr 21, 2009)

We have a swift suntor 2006 model.Having spent 3 weeks touring spain and france we returned home today.I went to empty the waste water to find the waste tap and L shaped support missing.There is only a small plastic pipe sticking out from the waste tank. Could anyone with a similar model tell me exactly what is missing so I can contact swift.
Thanks .


----------



## kenp (Sep 8, 2006)

Hi,
Clearly it is not a warranty job. If you do not feel confident in identifying and buying the bits from your local plumbing store (or B&Q, Wickes, Plumbfit etc) contact any local MH dealers workshop who will sort it.
kenp


----------



## antpurley (Apr 21, 2009)

Thanks for the post, but I was hoping someone on here would know the correct name of the part missing so that I can purchase a new piece. the whole piece is missing ie bracket, pipe and tap cannot remember if its an all in one unit.


----------



## andymac (Aug 20, 2008)

Its just a length of waste pipe & supporting bracket and a universal ball valve and lever.

Andy


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

Have you just realised it's missing?
Was it fitted when you bought the /home?


----------



## antpurley (Apr 21, 2009)

its been there since we bought it last year, we noticed it missing when we got back from our 3 week trip to Spain and France, it had gone, it must of gone between the last leg of Paris to home.

I seem to remember the bracket and tap being a one piece unit but could be wrong, having the correct name for the piece missing would help me be able to order a new part.


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi antpurley, we have over a hundred members at a global rally at the moment and quite a few of them are quite knowledgeable.
I would ask again later this week if no one else comes along.


----------



## antpurley (Apr 21, 2009)

many thanks bigbazza, hoping someone knows the part name today as we are back out in it at the weekend and wont be able to use the water as it will just come straight out.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Ant, waste pipe, bracket and valve. No need to order them, measure the diameter of the connection at the tank (the outside diameter) and go to B&Q, they will have it all and it will be about one quarter the cost. Pay attention to how it attaches at the tank, you may need a bit of flexible pipe and a couple of jubilee clips for that. 

It's possible the tank end was damaged when the pipe etc. went missing. I would expect a repair to be quite simple, Alan.


----------



## neilbes (Oct 16, 2006)

It's a 40mm grey rigid waste pipe, bracket and drain tap is what you would need to ask for.

As others have said B&Q or plumbers merchant will be quicker and cheaper.


----------



## antpurley (Apr 21, 2009)

Thanks to all who have replied.
I hate to sound stupid but is the ball valve just secured onto the pipe Or is it secured to the bracket ?
It just seems a bit of a weak link.
cheers


----------



## neilbes (Oct 16, 2006)

It is secured to the bracket.


----------



## antpurley (Apr 21, 2009)

Hi All
this is mrs antpurley as mr antpurley is away on business now for a few days and left me with the problem.
been to bq and wickes nothing there that you have all described. contacted johns cross and have most bits but swift want 60+ quid for the bracket. which reluctantly I will pay if I have too

could someone give me a very basic idiots guide in whatI need to buy especially in relation to the bracket
many thanks
mandy


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

You can buy flexible metal strips with lots of holes in it, a bit of that properly shaped and secured will do the job.

Please don't take this the wrong way but you seem to be out of your depth with this, don't you know a local handyman who could help? 

I would be completely amazed if B&Q didn't have the lot for around twenty pounds, Alan.


----------



## antpurley (Apr 21, 2009)

many thanks for your help I will go again and ask, haven't taken your comments the wrong way but he might when he sees it after he was more than capable of building our double extension and always done our diy perfectly over the last 25years.

We don't want to just make do for our motorhome, just adding a cheap piece of elastaplast, we want to replace with what should be there, all we were asking for was the correct part to ask for.
The motorhome had a large bracket supporting the pipe, swift charge 62 pounds for it, simply going into bq and asking for a bracket, I am afraid they are going to wonder what planted I am on. 

Thanks anyway


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

The "bracket" on my Swift Bolero is just a length of (approximately) 2" wide sheet steel with a right angled bend in it. There is then a hole drilled in the bottom end of it to take the ball valve fitting.

If you go to B&Q they are unlikely to have anything close. If you want to restore the van to original without paying Swift's price then I'd go to a local metal fabricator and get a bracket made up. I'd guess about £10 -£20 (cash) would more than cover it.

If you want the measurements from mine then I could get them for you later.

Good luck,

Phil


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Yes, sorry. I wasn't having a go. If you want exactly the right thing then Johnscross. A ball valve like that might be more of an agricultural thing, are you near a good agricultural supplies place?

Alan.

Look here, valves aren't cheap, maybe Johnscross are the answer.

http://www.watergardeningdirect.com/acatalog/Valves_65.html#aBOH017


----------



## Grandma (Jan 25, 2006)

Same thing happened to me two years ago. Got out of the Van to set up waste water container and spent few minutes thinking I had gone a little dotty! Fortunatly I was near a Canal Boat Chandlers and the kind gent there measured up me pipes and fixed a green bendy plastic water pipe used in Canal Boats. It is attached to the waste tank outlet with a Jubilee Clip and then I hook to a spot under the chassis with a carabiner. It is about 2 metres long. When hooked up it is high enough for waste to collect in tank .


----------

